# Good value spinning reel for kids/visitors



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm taking a few kids out fishing tomorrow and have just realised that I don't really have any reels I'm prepared to trust them with without me constantly hovering right beside them.

Seeing as I'm often taking kids out and have a keen young fisherman in my own family I wouldn't mind getting a few reels for that purpose. Any idea what brands/models of reels are out there in the $40-$60 price range? I want something that will handle most things from bream up to the odd 80cm barra.

Some time ago I bought a couple of cheap no-name 9bb reesl online, but not really sure I want to go that way, although I know it will be the cheapest option. One of these reels fell apart after just a few uses and the other is still going strong about 2.5 years on.

What level Shimano/Daiwa/Okuma/Quantum etc fits in that price range and what does anyone who has one think of them? Basically I want something an adult would be happy to capably fish with but without the hig-end features and price tag, just a genuine reel which will do the job for many years with only occasional use. Smoothness of drag and corrosion resistance are probably the most important features I'm after.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=402

Can't really beat it for what you want.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=402
> 
> Can't really beat it for what you want.


Ok, now that you've suggested o e of the reels that I was looking at last night, ever heard of a online outlet type store that offers daily specials? I've come across it in the past and some of the price seem very good, just wondering if there's a catch, sorry I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

sneakyfisho.com


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I've seen the TV ads for them but I've never bought off them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> I've seen the TV ads for them but I've never bought off them.


Ok, must be a city thing, first I'd heard of them. Some prices aren't that good but some seems really heavily discounted.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Another vote for the sienna. I used them as my bream reels for aomg while. I figured if wouldn't be the end of the world if I lost one. When they got crusty, I replaced them with the same. 
Perfect choice for what you are looking at doing


----------

